# Kids 4-H show - Updated 7/10 Another show w/pics!



## HoosierShadow

Well tomorrow is the kids first show of the season. They are overly excited. My 5yo daughter was packing stuff last night LOL I keep trying to tell her we are not moving :laugh: 
We have to get up really early, so I hope to get as much done this afternoon as I can. The kids are trying to pack the whole kitchen too, and I told them it's not necessary we're not going for a week, just one day! :laugh: 

Of course the only problem we are facing is one of my son's does has a swollen knee. We're certain she's had some kind of knee injury and just didn't notice until late last week. I mentioned it in the Caprine care section. We drained fluid out of it the other day and again yesterday because it was stiff and she couldn't bend it. Today it looks better, not as swollen, and she's walking normally. We're going to wrap it really well this evening and see what happens. Either way she has to go with us - her buddy will freak out and she'll freak out if we leave her and take her buddy.

If she is fine, and the swelling is going down, do you think it would be okay to show her in the breeding class? That's all my son wants to show her in, he has another doe for showmanship. She seems absolutely fine. We thought she had a slight fever yesterday, but it was just the fact she had been standing in the sun and it was very humid.

Anyway, while the kids are excited, I am nervous. I've never EVER pulled a trailer before, and this one is wider than my SUV. So I've been trying to map out a plan so I can avoid narrow streets. It requires driving downtown in the town we're going to and I was looking for any possible route that led me from downtown. In the end I added on about 10 minutes to the trip and can only avoid 1/2 of downtown... I am such a wuss :slapfloor: I'm sure it'll be fine, but I feel sorry for anyone who gets behind me, I'll probably be driving like a granny! :ROFL: 

Okay I am done rambling for now. I hope you all are having a lovely start to your week! I know some are showing this week too!


----------



## caprine crazy

*Re: Kids first 4-H show tomorrow & a question*

I think you are right about wrapping it. If you have any vet rap, wrap it with that or just plain guaze would b fine too. Just make sure it's tight, but not so tight it cuts off her circulation.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Kids first 4-H show tomorrow & a question*

I agree with Caprine Crazy, Hopefully the swelling will then stay down till after the show.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids first 4-H show tomorrow & a question*

Thanks! Well it did end up swelling more in the evening. We were told to wrap it and if it didn't go down, then I'm going to call on Wed and see what the vet says. My husband brought something home to wrap her leg with, it's the same kind of padding you use on a horse who has swelling, and wrapped it real good with vet wrap. She WAS walking fine, now the poor thing can hardly bend her leg, it looks like she is wearing a cast! But hopefully it helps. When we give her a bath in the morning I'll take it off and see what it looks like, may end up wrapping it again until she's about to show, or she may just go along for the ride. She's just being shown in a breeding doe class.

I am kicking myself right now for waiting until the last minute to get things done. It's 11pm and I am exhausted!


----------



## Tenacross

*Re: Kids first 4-H show tomorrow & a question*

It's probably too late for you to do this, but if it was me, I would
give that goat a shot of banamine. It reduces inflamation.
1cc/100lbs.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids first 4-H show tomorrow & a question*

Thanks Tenacross, do you think it would take a few treatments in order to get it to go down? We did give her a shot the other day of banamine, and it did seem to go down a bit the next day. Today it's not horrible, just a bit hard whereas before it was kind of soft and squishy. It was very hot today too.

We went to the show. Talk about a long day, whew I am so exhausted, and my body hurts. I didn't even show a goat LOL

My oldest daughter froze up in showmanship, she messed up a few times, but she's VERY shy, and having ADHD really doesn't help the shyness. Still she did good considering how shut down she was.

My son finished 2nd in Showmanship and he was very excited. This judge kept each class in the ring for at the least 20 minutes, and he really worked the older groups to get the final breakdown, so we're really proud of him 

My youngest daughter... :laugh: She wanted to mess with Sparkles legs every 5 seconds and not hold her securely with her chain so Sparkle was all over the place. She lost concentration on the judge, and well..she even had the judge laughing...she's only 5 and this was her first time showing on her own.

Percentage doe classes - Wysteria and Lyrica were in the 3-6 month class, and Wysteria took first and Lyrica second.
Wysteria also took Reserve Grand Champion for Percentage does! 

Fullbloods we knew Star and SP weren't top quality show goats, but they still finished 4th and 5th in a big class.

Of course...you knew pics would come LOL

Wysteria









Marissa and Cupcake Sparkles waiting









Waiting their turn to go in for showmanship









My oldest daughter in showmanship



























My son and Lyrica in showmanship




































All those muscled 'market' goats, and Sparkle and her 'flabby self' LOL




































Of course my daughter and Sparkles had something better to do afterwards...go watch the Bunny show LOL









Hanging out a few minutes before the percentage doe class


















Percentage doe class 3-6 months - my daughter and Wysteria 


















Percentage Doe - Grand Champion/Reserve Champion selection



























Before heading home we got some pics 









The sun was glaring LOL <he also had his ribbon in the SUV>









Poor Marissa, the sun glare was just too much!









Even Sparkle was avoiding the glare <and the sun was behind them not me LOL>









Anyway, sorry to ramble on, but I figure if there was a place to ramble, this would be it! It was a really fun day, but exhausting. We were there for over 7 hours. 
It was about 90 degrees and I am sure the heat index was higher. My youngest daughter ended up developing a heat rash all over her body, but thankfully it didn't bother her.

Edited to add that we are doing this all over again on Friday evening at our county fair! Wish us luck! At least my husband will be there to help....okay so I don't know if that means more work for me? LOL


----------



## Tenacross

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

Very cool.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

CONGRATS!!! They all look so great! and have fun on Friday! My first 4-H fair is next month.... so I'm still waiting LOL!


----------



## liz

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

Congrats on the placings!! All 3 of your kids look like they truly enjoy showing! Goats look wonderful with their show clips. Great pics and I love how you did your girls' hair...very neat and I'd really like to know how you got Marissa to sit still long enough to do the beads :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

Thanks so much! Skyla I hope you have a great time showing! Are you not able to go to other fairs and show? Many of the fairs here have open shows, so the kids can go from fair to fair and show, and some of them have shows so that adults can show as well.

Liz - I appreciate it  The kids love showing, and my son gets really serious about it <thus all the lip twisting he had going on LOL>, of course practicing at home he is a total goof, always being silly and hard to work with so I admit I was worried for him going into the show!
I am typically lousy at doing hair, especially my own! But love to do the girls hair. Marissa is very patient and I've been doing her hair since she was 6 months old - we'd sit in front of her favorite cartoons and do it, and it just taught her to be patient. Her hair comes down a little past her waist, so it can be an obsticle course to do sometimes!

The only problem we're having really is with Lyrica and SP, neither have much width, and look sunken in. They eat well, up to date on worming, and have grass, hay and grain available pretty much 24/7. My husband thinks it could just be 'them.' I'm going to put a final attempt in and try to find some alfalfa hay and back off on the grain a bit. I refuse to pay too much for alfalfa hay though, I'm too poor LOL We've been feeding a clover mix hay, some days they dig into it, and others they are just 'okay' with it.
Wysteria has a big belly or 'barrel' I guess they call it. She is her daddy all over again LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

Thanks! The only 4-H fairs here are in July and October.... There are plenty of other open dairy shows I can go to but we just didn't get the chance to this year so I am going with my 4-H leader.....


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks! The only 4-H fairs here are in July and October.... There are plenty of other open dairy shows I can go to but we just didn't get the chance to this year so I am going with my 4-H leader.....


OIC, totally understand that  Our fair show is Friday, but they have a youth expo at the end of July so it gives the kids more time to get their projects ready for state fair.
I really don't know about doing state fair. The kids want too, but there is so much that goes into it. Problem is they have to register in the next couple of weeks


----------



## caprine crazy

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

Very Nice! Congrats on the placings! Looks like you had fun. Oh, and I love the show clips!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

GREAT JOB Jessica, James, and Marissa. All three of you should be so proud of yourselves. Also Jessica great job on the reserve champion doe and James good job on Second place showmanship. I have a feeling you will get that 1st place here soon. You look like a natural.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

Thanks Kayla and Roger! I appreciate the kind words and I know the kids do too! I think tomorrow night will be a test for them especially if people they know are in the audience. I think our neighbors are bringing their kids to watch. They emailed me tonight about it. Their son is really excited. I am hoping he likes what he sees and will show a goat next year


----------



## nancy d

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

What great pics! My fav is Marissa & Sparkle trying to avoid the glare, too cute!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids first 4-H show - 6/20 pics added *

Thanks Nancy!

Well, our county fair goat show was last night, and it was HUGE! I couldn't believe all the people that showed up.
However, we didn't care for the judge. He was 'too picky' and the world that came across a lot of people's minds 'brutal.'
There were a lot of people that felt he was showing favortism to the kids who are 'state fair kids'. 
Anyway, we still had fun, but it was a LONG night.

Back to the issue of the judge. He was clearly picking on a couple of kids, including James, saying he wasn't placing the legs right on his doe.
He set her up the same way he did in the show on Tues, and he got 2nd in showmanship there, and the judge never once told him he wasn't setting his doe up right.
He only messed up once, he looked down at Lyrica's feet just as the judge switched sides, and he was late to move. The goat on his right left was bouncing all around, the kid could barely control it, and yet Lyrica stayed stock still and never moved to avoid the goat bumping into her a few times. It really upset him.

Jess finished pretty well in showmanship. Marissa did well too!  She held Sparkle like I told her too and didn't mess with her legs. The thing I did like about this judge is, he didn't do a 1-2-3 placing in Novice, instead he had everyone give them a round of applause, and they all got a participation ribbon.

Market goat class, Marissa got 5th, but Sparkle isn't prepped like a meat goat. Still, getting that ribbon is what made the difference for her 

There was a huge class of 3-6 mo percentage does, and Wysteria and Lyrica ended up 5th and 6th - but there was no way they were getting past the ones who placed in front of them, they looked like high percentage does, very very stocky and nice.

The kids were a bit depressed, and didn't think they'd stand a chance in the fullblood classes. 
Jess took SP in the 3-6mo class, and she finsihed in 3rd place! I think there were 6 or 7 fullbloods in there.
James took Star in the 6-9 mo <she turned 6 months on Wed>, and Star finished in 2nd place! Again about 6 or 7 does in that class. That made the kids night. We're very proud of the kids and their does, they all did so well.

At the end of the show my husband took the kids to ride rides while I waited for their premium checks, and I was talking with a few people, one of them is one of the top breeding seniors in the state, but I can't remember his name. Anyway, they were talking about bucks, and I mentioned our buck's sire, if they knew who he was --- that kid owns him! I thought that was really cool. They remember our buck too, and said he was a really nice kid, and showed really well. Of course now he's just a pain in the butt who is spoiled and thinks he has to be stuck up our butt 24/7 haha...

Anyway, the sad part is, while the kids were watching the tractor pull between percentage and fullblood classes, I packed up our stuff into the SUV, including my camera. So I didn't get any pictures of them showing Star or SP!  I was just soooo exhausted, but lighting wasn't all that great in there at that time of night <it was very dusty>.
This afternoon I'll have the kids get pictures with their goats and ribbons, and try to post some from their show.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Kids 4-H show - 6/23*

Great pics for sure.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids 4-H show - 6/23*

Well, we went to another show Wednesday about 45 minutes northeast of us. We arrived around 3:30pm, just as the last of the 1pm dairy show was wrapping up.

This was a really BIG show, probably the biggest we've been to. It was wonderful, we had a great time, the facility for the livestock is really wonderful.

They started the show at 6pm, and we didn't leave until 1:30am!!! :shocked: OMG we were so tired!

The judge was great, he was very thorough and looked at everything and asked a lot of questions. My oldest daughter did very well, she finished 8 of 10, but that's great for her, she still has issues with eye contact and still has a lot to learn to even attempt to catch up to the kids her age.
My son finished 6 of 8 - he didn't know answers to a few questions, but he's learning and they were kind of trick questions had a lot of us laughing :laugh:

Marissa showed in Novice, and finished in the top 3 in her age group 0-5 years. They brought the top 3 back in with the top 3 of the older Novice kids, let them show again, then gave them a trophy, that made my daughters night! :wink: 
She showed Sparkles in Novice market goat and finished 3 of 3, and was so happy to get another ribbon 

We waited FOREVER before they showed their breeding does....like...until....MIDNIGHT.

Wysteria and Lyrica were first in 3-6mo Percentage doe. There were 8 or 9 does in the class. Wysteria finished 2nd and Lyrica 3rd :wink:

Next, Star and SP in the 6-9mo. Fullblood doe class. Another big group of does. Star finished 3rd, and SP 4th. 

So the kids were happy, their goats placed well, and they really had a good time.

We didn't get home until 2:30am.

Here are some pictures <OF COURSE!>

Star and SP not long after we arrived....they had to wait nearly 10 hours before they were shown!



























We got there early enough to snag the more 'comfy' big pens on the outside wall.you can see Wysteria and Lyrica's nose sticking out LOL








































































Sun made it hard to get pics!

















































































At MIDNIGHT LOL






















































3-6mo Percentage doe winner was waiting in the ring for the Grand Champion class and happened to catch this...it was really sweet









Wysteria giving me that 'Who me? Naughty? trying to escape?" look LOL 













































1:03am..... 
Star was trying to check out her ribbon 


















Lyrica checking everything out..I love her face, she's a sweetie 









Whew, well as usual a book...haha. I am not sure when the kids show again, there is one next Friday, but not sure we'll go. I might see if there is a fair closer, otherwise it'll be a couple of weeks. I'm sure the girls won't mind a couple weeks of a break


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL*

Wow they look great! Congrats! Marissa looks so proud of her ribbon and trophy! I really like the pic of Marissa and Sparkles looking at the ribbon! So sweet <3


----------



## goatgirlzCA

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

I always enjoy your pictures. I always have good intentions on taking pictures, it just never seems to work out! They are doing such a good job!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

Thanks  It's not easy at all to get pictures, and if your a handler much more impossible to do unless you have someone that's able to do it. Typically it's just me and the kids, so I am trying to get them ready, get them to get their goats ready, making sure we know when they need to be 'on deck' for their classes, and then trying to manage taking some pics/watching while watching my kids who aren't in the ring so they stay out of trouble...LOL All of my family live out of state, and since my husband usually can't go because of work, it's the best way to share the day with them. Good memories that we'll get to hang on too as well


----------



## goatgirlzCA

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

I know exactly! My husband can rarely go, so its usually just me and my daughter. Thankfully I don't have three like you do!  I always forget the camera in the tack box and end up taking pics on my phone. You are inspiring me to try harder - and maybe get a better camera!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

Wow looks like another good show. Great Job!!! The does are looking really good.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

Very nice job...... :thumb:


----------



## Junebug1994

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

Congrats! Excited for your kids. Shows teach kids soooo much. I've been showing for 6 years and it has really taught me so much about life.  It becomes an addiction. Congrats and tell your kids to keep at it. Looks like they had fun.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

Thanks so much! The kids are very proud of their girls! Their next show is on Monday, so we'll gear up for that one. The excessive heat we've had since the day after their last show has really been hard on them, but the forecast is calling for mid to upper 80s, so I am hoping that won't change unless it's for the better!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

Well there is a show in a neighboring county tomorrow that we're planning to attend. The girls could have used a clip job, but we'll just wash them and take them as they are - I did give Sparkles a quick clip yesterday. The heat really had me concerned, but they seem to be bouncing back, filling out a little better the last couple of days.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Kids 4-H show - Updated 6/29 another show more pics LOL *

We went to another fair last night, never been there before and it was very nice. It was open show, so adults could show in the breeding show.
A lot of people showed up including the people we bought 2 of our goats from. 
I have mixed feelings about the judge. She had the classes moving along smoothly, but my kids said she didn't ask them any questions, just told them what they were doing wrong/improve on, which was good. She said my son was standing too close to the goat in front of him, but they all seemed to be standing the same distance from each other. But it's something he can think about for next time 
My oldest daughter is still struggling with eye contact, but her doe was not wanting to walk and put up a fuss. 
She's going through a phase called, I don't want to walk, I just want to stand for '1 minute' and look pretty LOL

Marissa and Cupcake Sparkles got another trophy and ribbon in showmanship!  They also finished first of 3 in the Novice Market goat class for top weight. I was surprised, I never expected Sparkle to get a blue in market class :laugh:

The breed classes were tough. My son and daughter said she put Wysteria and Lyrica in the middle because they didnt' have enough of a boer head?
SP was put last in the fullblood class because she said she's not filled out enough, and Star in 4th in that class and said it was because she had a buck head... :laugh:

I posted my concerns about the goats not being rounded out/filled out in the meat goat section on the forum.

Anyway, we are happy to have finished decently against some big breeders. We had a lot of fun, met some wonderful people, my oldest 2 kids each made friends that they were hanging out with 

Here are some pics...OF COURSE! :laugh:

Lyrica in her pretty new purple necklace begging me to get her out of the pen


















LOL love this picture!









My oldest daughter in showmanship making 'some' eye contact









Walking away from the judge and setting up, she didn't look back at her, she looked scared LOL


















Does she not look shy?









My son and Lyrica in showmanship



























She spotted me lol









Marissa and Cupcake Sparkles in showmanship









Marissa and the little girl in front of her were taking turns loving on their goats, it was sooo adorable. I don't remember the little girls name, but her goats name was muffin....how cute, they were quite a pair 









Kisses for Sparkle 









Marissa shares the trophy and ribbon with Sparkles 



























Marissa and Sparkles in the Novice Market Goat class for highweight. 4 months old and 81lbs.









Marissa and Sparkles with their blue ribbon for the market class 









LOL expressions!









The girls in the pens waiting for the breed classes:
SP, Star<nibbling on SP's ear lol>, Sparkles <in the back> Lyrica and Wysteria


















We didnt' know about the costume contest 


















Firefighter won...soooo adorable, couldn't get a pic of the goat with his hat on though! 









The fair...









Percentage doe 3-6mo class, there were 11 or 12 goats in the class, our girls finished in the middle - again because apparently they don't have boer heads? I'm sure it had to be something else.. lol









Around 10:30pm they were getting sooo tired


















James and Star - Fullblood 6-9mo class again another big class, she finished 4th because she has a buck head, hehe... sorry when my son said that I bursted out laughing...couldn't help it :ROFL:










Judge explaining that SP needs to be filled out more - which we already know, we just don't know 'how' to get her filled out  BTW, her tail looks sooo funny, it's not a fishtail, it's my fault LOL 'nuff said :laugh: 









Okay so there is my 'book' of an update!

The kids are showing again on Monday very close to home, it'll be another long show and it'll be an open show, so adults will be showing as well. Looking forward to it  I think they may do 3 more shows after that, but we'll see.


----------



## caprine crazy

Maybe she meant that she would like to see the girls have a more roman nose. Idk why she would say that though when it's a percentage doe class. If it was a fullblood class I would understand.


----------



## ptgoats45

Very nice looking goats! Your kids should be so proud of their accomplishments. Judges sure have funny ways of saying why a goat placed below another... I think sometimes they forget their terms so they go with something else so no one notices 

All I can say about showing in showmanship is to remember to smile, especially when the judge looks at you. I've been beat before because I didn't smile enough... Knowing all the answers is very helpful, but the judge really wants to see that the kids are having a good time and that they are displaying their goat like he/she is the best goat in the ring.


----------

